

Implications of self-driving cars - sedachv
http://carcaddar.blogspot.com/2011/08/implications-of-self-driving-cars.html

======
eiji
One important implication is more consume. If people get from A to B per car
without paying attention on the road, they can consume more entertainment, do
more google searches, spend more time on the web.

Capacity utilization and efficiency is just a fall-out. We already sleep way
too much, you cannot do anything about that, but the 'Googles' cannot tolerate
users (customers) driving around 1-2 hours a day doing nothing but starring on
the street.

------
gwern
OK, so now you've laid out what happens if _everything_ goes perfectly. Now
list what could go wrong and your best estimates of their likelihood, and tell
us what a mixed success would look like.

~~~
sedachv
The worst thing that can happen? Status quo.

Mixed success: cheaper trucking, cheaper taxis, and nothing else changes.

